# 10TH Annual Broads with Rods Fishing Tournament for Women



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Our 10th annual Broads with Rods Fishing tournament for Women will be held on May 6th 2017 at Capt Marks Bastrop Marina, go to our website, www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com for registration forms and rules and regulations can also be picked up at marina, and local bait shops, also we will have a category for Lil Broads this year ages 8-14. we will update as we get closer, if any questions please call (713) 299-3037


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just wanted to update...We have close to 50 items for our live auction,and the entertainment will be provided by Matt Mathis,even if you don't fish, come for the music ,food and auction.thanks for looking


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*Tournament question*

Quick question are you able to register to fish the morning of the tournament. Thanks again can't wait been a great time everytime I've been


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, we will be at the Marina at 5:00 am on Saturday for anyone that needs to register,also if you have already registered you do not need to check in at the marina....looks like the weather is going to be great !!!!!! good luck


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Capt Marks Bastrop Marina,promises to have plenty of Live Shrimp,Croakers,and Mullet,looks like a great weekend,thanks for looking


----------



## KHooker22 (Jul 3, 2012)

Will there be another ladder table up for auction this year? I loved the one you had in last years auction!


----------

